# Fashion shoot with trilif3



## camz (Nov 16, 2013)

TPF how the heck are you? lol it's been tooooo long. Did a shoot for a triathalon inspired clothing/apparel thought I'd share. The subject below actually races and isn't a model - we thought she did great not being used to being infront of the lens. 

Hope all is well folks!

1.











2.











3.










4.










5.










6.


----------



## ImSoQuazy (Nov 19, 2013)

Very Nice!
#2 #3 & #6 are my favorite.
Again they are all very very nice.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Nov 19, 2013)

Loving the new branding Cameron.


----------



## camz (Nov 19, 2013)

ImSoQuazy said:


> Very Nice!
> #2 #3 & #6 are my favorite.
> Again they are all very very nice.



Gracias! =)



Robin_Usagani said:


> Loving the new branding Cameron..



Thanks man! I had to rebrand, we did 12 weddings this year shooting video alone lol I have no idea where the market for video came from - kinda just fell on our lap.  But the rebrand hopefully should be complete for peaking inquiries in our industry by January.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 20, 2013)

nice. Framing is bit tight at the bottom in #6


----------



## camz (Nov 21, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> nice. Framing is bit tight at the bottom in #6



Thanks for the feedback - good eye but the photos have already been delivered.  Where were you 2 weeks ago when I need the crit man? :greenpbl:


----------



## Braineack (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out how these clothes would suggest triathlon or someone who competes?  they look like trashy hipster clothes; especially coupled with you style of post and the urban backgrounds.

Of these I like #2.

I don't like where you placed the model in #1, not quite sure why she's standing in front of a fire station.  This could have been cute if she was wearing firefighters boots or a helmet or something, just to have fun with.  He cut-off shorts coupled with the boots just make her look short and squat.

#4 is a bit unflattering for me, plus it's a bit overexposed.  For someone that's competing she looks a bit out of shape and it looks like her belly is poking out.  That pose makes her look wider than I'm sure she is.

#5 would probably do well on their site/ads.

#6 again, bad spot to place the model.  Why isn't she in front of the clean background?  It's a cute pose, but the styling... And you almost cut off her feet.

I'm also not a huge fan of the post styling here, but at least it was consistent throughout, but that just gives it a more hipster/trendy/cliche vibe to it, not a sporty/triathalon apparel look.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Nov 21, 2013)

I agree that none of these say triathlon to me. Also, after looking at the photos, I had no idea what the name of the company is. Their logo is obscured in all of the photos.


----------



## camz (Nov 21, 2013)

Braineack said:


> I'm trying to figure out how these clothes would suggest triathlon or someone who competes? they look like trashy hipster clothes; especially coupled with you style of post and the urban backgrounds.
> 
> Of these I like #2.
> 
> ...




Wow what a crit! Hey man takes for taking the time to write that all out. But it's a triathalon inspired company and without looking at a company's mission statement or credo values you probably won't understand the business target market they are after. No harm no foul as I didn't ellaborate as it wasn't the point. 

To place it in perspective, look at companies like Roxy, RipCurl, Reef, Quicksilver etc, all have clothing casual lines but started only in the surfing word. This is not a performance gear used by triathaletes during their races, but a casual attire inspired by triathaletes to wear outside the racing world targeted to the urban young #selfie croud - that's the company's target.

However thanks for the comments!


----------



## camz (Nov 21, 2013)

curtyoungblood said:


> I agree that none of these say triathlon to me. Also, after looking at the photos, I had no idea what the name of the company is. Their logo is obscured in all of the photos.



Good point didn't get to show it with these examples but I delivered over 150 photos and we sure had alot of logos showing with the 6 clothing changes we had.  Gracias =)


----------



## amolitor (Nov 21, 2013)

Watch your color palettes. The green/blue/teal thing is fine, with a hint of red in the designs and her hair even is fine. The heavy green background with the red plaid starts to look like christmas, though.


----------



## paigew (Nov 21, 2013)

Really loving #2, great lighting/pose


----------



## curtyoungblood (Nov 22, 2013)

Have you actually looked at the websites of the companys you listed? If the photos don't actually have snowboarding/ surfing, etc gear in them, then they're at least in settings where those things take place. I realize that these exotic mountain locations are probably outside of your budget, but surely there's a lake, trail, or bike path that would have been a better setting.


----------



## camz (Nov 22, 2013)

curtyoungblood said:


> Have you actually looked at the websites of the companys you listed? If the photos don't actually have snowboarding/ surfing, etc gear in them, then they're at least in settings where those things take place. I realize that these exotic mountain locations are probably outside of your budget, but surely there's a lake, trail, or bike path that would have been a better setting.



Yes I did =). Go look at the clothing line of roxy and you'll know what I"m talking about. This is not the end all be all shoot for the company and defintely not the last shoot. This particular shoot doesn't speak for the whole scope of the visual motif the company is going for.  It's tiny spec in a big pool of ideas my friend.

And what do you mean outside of my budget? this was paid by the company. hmmmm...do you have any industry experience?  Where are the pros that use to comment in this site who have added value and understand what's going on?


----------



## camz (Nov 22, 2013)

amolitor said:


> Watch your color palettes. The green/blue/teal thing is fine, with a hint of red in the designs and her hair even is fine. The heavy green background with the red plaid starts to look like christmas, though.



Thanks for pointing that out, I guess it's preference but I see what you mean brah.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 22, 2013)

camz said:


> Wow what a crit! Hey man takes for taking the time to write that all out. But it's a triathalon inspired company and without looking at a company's mission statement or credo values you probably won't understand the business target market they are after. No harm no foul as I didn't ellaborate as it wasn't the point.



Without knowing, it's probably better.  What I saw was a trendy hispter line of trashy goodwill clothes; if that's what they were going with, then you nailed it 



> This is not a performance gear used by triathaletes during their races, but a casual attire inspired by triathaletes to wear outside the racing world targeted to the urban young #selfie croud - that's the company's target.



sounds like you nailed it


----------



## TheFotog (Nov 22, 2013)

Cool shots, the last is my favorite.


----------



## trojancast (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful shots, but I don't know how she's going to run a triathlon in those heels!


----------



## curtyoungblood (Nov 22, 2013)

> Yes I did =). Go look at the clothing line of roxy and you'll know what I"m talking about.



Roxy's website demonstrates exactly what I'm talking about. I may need to be more specific though. A lot of the photography on Roxy's site is the photographs that actually show off the clothing for the catalog. They're shot on a white background and in a style that really shows of the clothing. That isn't what the photos you've shown us are doing, so I'm ignoring that part of the photography on Roxy's website. The photos that you're showing look more like the header photos on their website. Those are all taken outdoors, in the snow, and in an environment that makes sense for people who live the kind of lifestyle that they're basing their clothing off of.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 22, 2013)

I really like this set cam. Very cool and trendy vibe. I am feeling it. The zipper on #5 is bugging me, but that is about it. I like how you used a real runner as your model.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 22, 2013)

I think the reference to Roxy was to the type of clothing involved here.

These shots are obviously not catalog shots, they're advertising shots, part of a campaign. The look of a campaign is going to be specific to the campaign. So, comparing the overall look of these shots to Roxy's catalog shots isn't gonna go very far, and comparing to a specific Roxy campaign is also likely to turn up some differences. The snow stuff on Roxy is mainly because it's winter. They do slip some summer photos in for the dresses etc here and there, but a lot of the non-seasonal stuff actually has no header photos.


----------



## curtyoungblood (Nov 22, 2013)

It isn't my intention to compare the overall look of the two campaigns, but the themes. I definitely agree that these photos have a cohesive look and feel and do a good job of creating a look and message. I just don't think these photos convey the best message. This is where my comparison to Roxy comes in. When you look at their advertising photos, you see active outdoor lifestyle.


----------



## Memorylanephotos (Nov 27, 2013)

Really nice work! Thanks for sharing.


----------

